# Archie Glover Boat Ramp



## Fish88 (Nov 23, 2015)

Is there good fishing at Archie Glover or Avalon boat ramps and what would I be likely to catch from the shore?


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Just go. Start fishing. Whatever swims in the bay could be there.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Right now its gonna be a little slow at AG. Cold weather brings the trout in and that hasn't happened yet. There's a few specks and white trout to be caught, just not real steady. Redfish are still in there and biting pretty good. As BWW said, just gotta give it a try, you never know what's gonna bite in that area.


----------

